# Denon or panasonic?



## leenorm1 (May 7, 2012)

Hey guys just wanted your opinion I am after a new blu ray player I am not bothered about Internet features I just want the best picture and sound I can afford. My short list is denon 1611 or 2012 or Panasonic dmp 500 any thoughts?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

leenorm1 said:


> Hey guys just wanted your opinion I am after a new blu ray player I am not bothered about Internet features I just want the best picture and sound I can afford. My short list is denon 1611 or 2012 or Panasonic dmp 500 any thoughts?


I'm not sure about that particular model but I do know that Panasonic makes very good Blu Ray players.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

The Panasonic DMP-BDP500 is a great player and the one I would buy if I needed analog output..
Instead I'm buying the DMP-BDP110..They are both very fast loading with excellent A/V qualities..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Excellent call on the Panasonic. They truly make my favorite reasonably priced BDP's by a large margin and garner almost universal praise.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Another vote for the Panny BDPs. Also, I wouldn't be too quick to dismiss internet features; you may not care about them now, but so much of modern tech is headed toward streaming I would at least be ready for it. Plus, most BDPs have internet capability anyway, so you really aren't paying more to have it. Just my 2¢...

If you are looking for the _best_ PQ and SQ, look at the Oppo units; they may not be within your budget as they are a bit expensive. They are, however, among the best BDPs you can buy. The Sony PS3 is also a great Blu Ray player IMHO.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Yes maybe you should look at the oppo. The are built extremely well and have great picture and audio quality! I think you will be pleased with it!


----------



## DealFinder (Aug 28, 2012)

I would also recommend the Panasonic DMP 500 or the Oppo BDP-93. Both have great speed and video performance, so look out for deals on one of those.


----------



## pharoah (Jul 21, 2012)

i have a panasonic bluray player.its listed in the "my system" drop down.ive had it for 3 years or so now.its operation has been totally flawless.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I also have a Panasonic, but-if given the $ and choice- I'd get an Oppo in a minute.


----------

